# Last Minute Cold Feet



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

So I have been waiting for my TT for about 8 weeks now, and I think I am looking at around another 8 weeks before I will get the car. This has given me lots of time to think about my options. At the minute I am not 100% on a couple of the options picked. My spec is as below:

TT S-Line Quattro S-Tronic
Glacier White
Super Sports Seats - Leather/Alcantare
Heated Seats
Rear Parking Sensors
Audi Sound System
Cruise Control

Now after looking I think I quite like the look of the 20" wheels as opposed to the 5-Arm Star ones I have specced, also debating the colour. I have always loved white but I have seen pictures of the greys and even red and am wondering if I should have gone for one of those instead.....


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I know what you mean when you see the red and greys with the 20inch alloys. Look nice don't they!


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

The white looks stunning, although I'm unsure whether I would want the white on my own car (my wife's car's glacier). Be prepared to do quite a bit of cleaning, but it's a beautiful car so cleaning shouldn't exactly be a hardship. The white really stands out, so expect attention. Heated seats are useful on full leather, less so with the alcantara. The greys, in my view, look fantastic when coupled with the red SS seats. The red looks great with the grey SS seats.

I'd have gone for the SS seats (my wife has them and they're amazing), but it would annoy me that the back seats in the TT aren't in a matching diamond quilt - that kind of omission would really get to me. They possibly present better value in the roadster (more visible and no mismatched back seats to worry about).

The 20" wheels look great, and nobody would blame you for going for them, but put some thought into:

A) tyre cost and how regularly you'll likely need new tyres; and
B) whether you park in places where there are kerbs

The car sounds awesome as it is, I can't imagine you regretting it.

Leigh


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Good points.

I agree with the heated seats, it's a nice option but it doesn't do much as you sit on alcantara anyways. I have the option but don't use it.

The white gets dirty so easily! Hasn't rained this week and loads of dirt three days later! I have to clean my car every Saturday now.


----------



## EgremonTT (Feb 13, 2016)

The white does look good on other peoples cars.Had a white car years ago and got fed up trying to keep it clean.

Have seen a tts in red and it looks sublime


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

I understand I changed my spec three times!
I saw a dark blue tt the other day it looked lovely not sure what the colour is but I think white really suits the tt.
I debated about the 20" wheels for ages but decided to stick with the standard 19"s personally think their to big.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

This will be my seventh car overall, and my third in white. I just have an obsession with white so I can't imagine I will be disappointed once it arrives. With regards to the seats in my Mk 7 Fiesta ST I have the heated seats and those are only part leather seats as well but I use my heated seats almost every day, I love the toasty feeling you get, although the Fiesta seats are horrific on full power, it does genuinely burn. But I test drove a TT with alcantara and I do understand what you mean, it was a cold dreary day but at no point was I cold in those seats. I think it is too late to change anyway, I think my car should be in the production stage in about two weeks just in time for my 25th birthday!! Hopefully only a few weeks after that but I have seen some have had issues with delays at the port so not 100% sure when I will actually have it in the flesh.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

I think you'll be as happy as Larry. I've said it in other threads; it's better to regret having an optional extra than to regret not having it.

Wheels are an easy enough upgrade later on if you find yourself pining after 20" examples. I'd personally do nothing right now - the wheels options, come face lift time will probably be nicer, so you can upgrade then if the desire takes you. I think the previous poster is right though, sometimes they can look too big. And the larger wheels don't do anything to fill the wheel arch gap; you need lowered springs for that: TTimi's the authority on that score.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Ordered a TTS 2 weeks ago, and I'm also left wondering if I should have taken the 20" wheels. I think 20" look better from a size point of veiw, but prefered the design of the 19"s. I'm hoping the ride with the 19"s may be a little better too?

Heated seats are a must. I find they are always the first thing to provide a little warm comfort on a cold early morning.

Until what point of the long and excruciating wait can you change your spec? The dealer I bought from implied id have to be pretty quick to make changes, but was very vague.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

R_TTS said:


> Ordered a TTS 2 weeks ago, and I'm also left wondering if I should have taken the 20" wheels. I think 20" look better from a size point of veiw, but prefered the design of the 19"s. I'm hoping the ride with the 19"s may be a little better too?
> 
> Heated seats are a must. I find they are always the first thing to provide a little warm comfort on a cold early morning.
> 
> Until what point of the long and excruciating wait can you change your spec? The dealer I bought from implied id have to be pretty quick to make changes, but was very vague.


I am actually not too happy about this. I was told once I had ordered, cant really remember how far before production, that I would be able to make changes for the next couple of days but after one particular monday it would be too late. I was due to get mine the 9th March. In the end added super sports seats, audi sound and parking sensors to the car, and it has put the car back to the end of april... Which has now been pushed back another week. So in answer to your question, you do not have long at all because I was about 6 weeks from getting my car and the changes meant I needed a new build slot.


----------



## Lee TT (Mar 12, 2016)

I think your spec looks great.

As someone considering a new TT, glazier White is my favourite colour followed by silver. Personally I don't like the dark colours and think they do nothing for the car. Saw one today in dark blue and was not impressed. However many people prefer the darker colours so each to their own.

As regards wheel size I am not a fan of the 20inch as I think they look too big, whereas the 19inch suit the car well.

Did you get a good discount / deal, as I am currently looking to place an order.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Lee TT said:


> I think your spec looks great.
> 
> As someone considering a new TT, glazier White is my favourite colour followed by silver. Personally I don't like the dark colours and think they do nothing for the car. Saw one today in dark blue and was not impressed. However many people prefer the darker colours so each to their own.
> 
> ...


I can't remember specifically how much but it was about 20.3% before I added on the parking sensors, sports seats and audi sound.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd stick with where you are.
I hate the 20s, they just look so dated and the cleaning would be a complete nightmare as well as increase risk of rim rash with our kerbs.

The change i would make is to full leather, much better look and feel.
Plus it looks cheaper by comparison to previous releases..


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I specc'd white, ordered nano then changed to black. Saw a red sport today and it looked cool, so whatever you order should be nice in the metal.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

My 20's










Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

gogs said:


> My 20's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


f r u i t y


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Those wheels so nice but it makes it look like the old TT!


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

IMHO the 20" look a bit too big. Personally I think 19" are the perfect size for this car. Although I've gone for Daytona Grey, I think white is a colour that really suits Audis in general. Let's be honest, the mk3 looks great in any colour! Good luck with the order!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Just to confuse you a bit further (or help you decide) here's mine in nano with 20s


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

And another to mess with your head, we went in for white.sooooo glad not available in the spec we wanted !

Monsoon grey with 20" Y'S...You know it makes sense, I guarantee you wont be disappointed .. :lol:


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Yet another, white these days are too popular in any brand..my opinion only of course.. :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep 19s :lol:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I wonder if anyone has taken Audi up on their kind offer to spec 18's on an S-line at no extra cost? For me the 19's look awesome but the 20's have it.


----------



## animal47 (Mar 16, 2016)

Gatsoburner said:


> And another to mess with your head, we went in for white.sooooo glad not available in the spec we wanted !
> 
> Monsoon grey with 20" Y'S...You know it makes sense, I guarantee you wont be disappointed .. :lol:


That's the one I would have, stunning


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

I actually really do like monsoon grey with the 20s however by the looks of things I may enter production next week finally so I shall not tempt fate by trying to change it now. If I have to wait any longer I think I'll explode.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

glund91 said:


> I can't remember specifically how much but it was about 20.3% ....


That's a bit vague - could you be more precise. 

Personally I think the 20s are far too busy and will be a right PITA to clean.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Haha I had already typed I couldn't remember specifically and then ended up checking car wow and it gave an actually percentage so added it in. They remind me of a piece of knex I used to have when I was younger  maybe that's why I am drawn to them, trying to regain my childhood


----------



## adm0101 (Sep 3, 2015)

20's fit the car perfectly imho and gives a more aggressive look... especially roll'n slow.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

we beg to differ :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh a rubber band tyre 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

glund91 said:


> I actually really do like monsoon grey with the 20s however by the looks of things I may enter production next week finally so I shall not tempt fate by trying to change it now. If I have to wait any longer I think I'll explode.


well the car goes locked 3-4 weeks before build so theres no changes possible...!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

You'll drive yourself potty at this rate but to level the balance a little I would suggest that you simply can't go wrong with Glacier, it just oozes class! I could just as easily have ordered Sepang, black or one of the greys but this car looks really cool!


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Yeah I think it is definitely too late. I was definitely sure when I ordered the car I wanted those wheels and that colour so I am sure when the cars arrives I will love it. Just constantly thinking about it and wanting to drive it with the paddles etc. I would say that it is a bit pathetic but I am sure I'm not the only one of this forum thinking the same. I just want it to arrive!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Am I the only one that prefers the 19's.

I just think the 20 look a little too big.

Boring if we all ordered the same spec though. :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

placeborick said:


> Am I the only one that prefers the 19's.
> 
> I just think the 20 look a little too big.
> 
> Boring if we all ordered the same spec though. :lol:


Nope, I think the standard 19s on the TTS are superb!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I wouldn't touch that style of wheels on the 20s regardless of the size, but i do like the style of the 19s and 19s provide a better ride for me. So perfect...


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Popped in to the dealers yesterday to drool whilst I wait, I think 18's look about right for the size of the car, they certainly don't look too small. 19's however make the car look really sporty and slightly aggressive, which is nice.


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

I would definitely spec the comfort and sound pack. No doubt and you will not recommend it.

Off the top of my head with the pack mentioned above you get:

Parking sensors
Front Armrest
Auto wipers/lights (?)
Bang & olufsen speakers/system (must have if you like listening to music)
Digital climate control (must have)

Forget what else you get.


----------

